# Brother druckt weiße Blätter



## Julie 0409 (28. April 2010)

Hallo an alle, 

habe ein großes Problem mit meinem Brother-Drucker (DCP-330). Er druckt zwar aber es kommen nur weiße Blätter raus. Von den Geräuschen her ist er einwandfrei, die sind wie immer. Farbpatronen sind auch alle voll und die Übertragung vom Laptop ist auch da. Selbst beim Testdruck kommt nichts an.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich bin Studentin und drucke jeden Tag sehr viel aus, deswegen ist das für mich eine kleine Katastrophe.



LG  Julie


----------



## Maik (28. April 2010)

Hi,

ich nutze keinen Brother-Drucker, aber hast du dich vergewissert, dass die Patronendüsen von keiner Schutzvorrichtung mehr behütet werden? 

Ist mir auch schon passiert, dass ich eine Patrone aus ihrer Verpackung heraus direkt in den Drucker einsetzen wollte, ohne sie zuvor von ihrer Transportsicherung zu befreien 

Beim HP gelang es mir, weil dort eine dünne Klebefolie agierte, die beim Einsetzen nicht hinderlich war, und bemerkte es so erst beim Drucken. 

Bei meinem aktuellen Canon kommt es da erst garnicht mehr soweit, weil die (abzudrehenden) Schutzkappen im Weg sind 

Oder war der Drucker schon längere Zeit nicht mehr im Einsatz, und deshalb sind evtl. die Druckköpfe eingetrocknet? 

Hier hilft dann die Reinigungsroutine des Druckers.

mfg Maik


----------



## julie0409 (28. April 2010)

Hey, 

das ist alles okay. Bis vor 2 Tagen lief er auch einwandfrei. 
K. A. warum, es jetzt auf einmal nicht geht.
Da ich ihn so oft nutze, können die Patronen auch nicht eingetrocknet sein.


----------



## vfl_freak (28. April 2010)

Moin,

gibt es zu dem Drucker keine Software, mit dem Du den Zustand der Patronen testen resp. sie ggf. mal [EDIT] reinigen [/EDIT] kannst?
Sollte eigentlich zusammen mit dem Treiber installiert worden sein  ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Maik (28. April 2010)

Will mit meinen Fragen halt auf den Busch klopfen 

Und es sind demnach auch alle Patronen davon betroffen?

mfg Maik


----------



## julie0409 (28. April 2010)

Jap, es geht gar nichts mehr...kein Geschmiere, die Blätter sind frisch wie vorher 
Gereinigt habe ich auch schon, mehrmals sogar, ohne Ergebnis.

Software würde denke ich nicht viel nutzen, da ja kein Problem mit meinem Laptop besteht.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. April 2010)

Hallo!

Das alle Farbpatronen (bzw. Düsen) komplett eingetrocknet sind, halte ich doch für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Normalerweise sollte zumindest noch vereinzelt Farbe aufs Papier kommen.

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei Brother ist..... aber Epson hat einen internen Seitenzähler im Drucker.
Bei (wenn ich mich recht erinner) 8.000 Steiten verweigert er seinen Dienst.
Du druckst jeden Tag sehr viel..... evtl. könnte das also schon das Problem sein.

Versuche mal rauszufinden wie Du einen Selbsttest startest (meist muss man bestimmte Tasten gedrückt halten und dann das Gerät einschalten).

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Und es wird am Drucker kein Fehlercode oder ähnliches angezeigt?
[/edit]


----------



## julie0409 (3. Mai 2010)

Hey, 

das mit dem Selbsttest klingt gut, leider habe ich trotz mehrmaligen Durchforsten der Bedienungsanleitung keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass es so etwas gibt.
Versuchte dann in letzter Instanz, alle Patronen auszuwechseln und bestimmt 10x zu reinigen. Der Testdruck brachte aber lediglich vereinzelt rote und gelbe Punkte - an einer Hand abzählbar.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein-Pseudo-Wissen am Ende 

Achso, eine Frage noch:
Ich habe hier in einem Beitrag gelesen, dass jemandem empfohlen wurde, den Druckkopf herauszunehmen und zu reinigen.
Wie bekomme ich das bei Brother hin? Da besteht doch fast alles aus einem Stück (abgesehen von den Patronen^^)?!

Und danke für eure schnellen Antworten!


----------

